# Jacksonville, FL - A290974 WM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

City of Jacksonville AC, FL 904-387-8924

#A290974 white male, 3 yrs, came in 11/23








[/img]


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like he'd be a big handsome boy with some TLC.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like he is waiting for his owner to come and get him.
What a face


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He's beautiful!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer on site


----------

